# My dinner



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Mr. Pixie made it for me- stuffed salmon, grilled asparagus and scallions, plus sautéed escarole and endive with onions, garlic and hot peppers.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

That looks awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Nothing like a Walmart plate.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

That looks amazing.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> Mr. Pixie made it for me- stuffed salmon, grilled asparagus and scallions, plus sautéed escarole and endive with onions, garlic and hot peppers.
> View attachment 66037


Looks yummy


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> Mr. Pixie made it for me- stuffed salmon, grilled asparagus and scallions, plus sautéed escarole and endive with onions, garlic and hot peppers.
> View attachment 66037


I could eat salmon and asparagus once a day
I settled for linguine with cream garlic and shrimp tonight


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

I had Eggs Benny for supper.

Second supper is 3 hardboiled eggs, bacon, radishes, broccoli and green peppers.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I had morels with my asparagus today.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Mr. Pixie did a real good job! That looks absolutely delicious!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It was delicious. 

There are enough sauteed greens to mix in with my eggs for brunch today. I'll probably have the last piece of salmon rather than bacon too. Sadly, no mimosas on a Monday. Maybe Mimosa Monday should be a thing?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Have leftovers from yesterdays BBQ. Pork ribs, cole slaw and homemade tortillas. There was lots of other stuff, grabbed my favorites. 

IP that meal looked so good!!!!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Irish Pixie said:


> Mr. Pixie made it for me- stuffed salmon, grilled asparagus and scallions, plus sautéed escarole and endive with onions, garlic and hot peppers.
> View attachment 66037


I realize this is kind of an old thread, but dam that looks good. Lots of greens, and nothing swimming in grease. Are you sure this kind of food is even legal in America.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

muleskinner2 said:


> I realize this is kind of an old thread, but dam that looks good. Lots of greens, and nothing swimming in grease. Are you sure this kind of food is even legal in America.


Not illegal, no, just hard to find unless you make it yourself!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It's not as hard to find to find good fresh food while eating out as it used to be, but you're going to pay significantly more for it.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I think it's harder to find a man willing to cook something like that for you!!  Double blessing!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I had a man like that. sure miss him even after 16 years. most likely always will cause I think men like that are few and far between. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes, Georgia, a man like that should be treasured! Hard to find a man who is a GOOD cook.

Mon


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

frogmammy said:


> Yes, Georgia, a man like that should be treasured! Hard to find a man who is a GOOD cook.
> 
> Mon


Hard to find a man who cooks period!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Hard to find a man who cooks period!


You have never tasted my baked salmon. Pulled fresh out of the Bearing Sea and an hour later on the plate.


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

IP, I love your taste in food! Looks delicious.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I think it's harder to find a man willing to cook something like that for you!!  Double blessing!


It was Mother's Day, and he's not one of the those that say, "You're not my mother." 

He is a fantastic griller, not so much a cook. I do appreciate everything he makes for me tho, and he makes a mean margarita.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

all my friends cook I'm making Hungarian goulash if it gets a bit cooler I'll make Gumbo or Lasagna.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

That plate just made my mouth water! Much as I love my hubby, him cooking something that looked like that just woulodn't happen here! But I can always dream!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

muleskinner2 said:


> You have never tasted my baked salmon. Pulled fresh out of the Bearing Sea and an hour later on the plate.


Ummm no, I havent, but wouldn


muleskinner2 said:


> You have never tasted my baked salmon. Pulled fresh out of the Bearing Sea and an hour later on the plate.


The only thing fresh out of the Bearing Sea I've ever had was the latest episode of Deadliest Catch!! I love salmon and I would likely eat the whole entire thing!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Irish Pixie said:


> It was Mother's Day, and he's not one of the those that say, "You're not my mother."
> 
> He is a fantastic griller, not so much a cook. I do appreciate everything he makes for me tho, and he makes a mean margarita.


Keeper!!


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

I can even wash dishes wash clothes grill and mop or vacuum I detest folding clothes though.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

4tu said:


> I can even wash dishes wash clothes grill and mop or vacuum I detest folding clothes though.


Unicorn!


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

To me it's just life, being self sufficient.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

4tu said:


> To me it's just life, being self sufficient.


I'm just kidding around with you 4tu.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

CountryMom22 said:


> That plate just made my mouth water! Much as I love my hubby, him cooking something that looked like that just woulodn't happen here! But I can always dream!


I think anyone can cook spam and eggs (spam is already cooked you just warm it ) big hit in Hawaii.


----------

